# Dragon Sushi



## salt and pepper (Jun 12, 2015)

So today I made a dragon roll for the 1st time. I tasted very good too!
Laid out seaweed,sticky rice w/ black sesame seeds reversed rolled with asparagus, smoked salmon then layered with avocado white sesame seeds Tobiko (flying fish roe) and eel sauce.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 12, 2015)

Wow!  That's a really gorgeous presentation, S&P!  It sounds as delicious as it looks.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 12, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 12, 2015)

OMGosh...you're killin' me here, Joey - that looks amazing.  I especially like the close up.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jun 12, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> OMGosh...you're killin' me here, Joey - that looks amazing.  I especially like the close up.



           Thank you Cheryl and all of you.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 13, 2015)

I have eaten Dragon Sushi several times... and you make me want it again!!! Good job!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 13, 2015)

You're making me hungry, SP.  I need some sushi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 15, 2015)

Wonderful!  Love the Wild Nova Lox!


----------

